# 2013 Old Birds I.F. Champion Loft & Hall of Fame Award Results



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just finished up with all the calculations and here you go the final results for the I.F. Champion Loft and Hall of Fame awards for the 2013 old bird season.


*I.F. Champion Loft 
5-25 Lofts
John Minnuies/Minnuies Family Bayshore Pigeon Club .9744
Skubal-Zak Viola Club .9739
Robert Sterner/Sterner Loft Turbotville Area RPC .9730
Jim Effting/Jasper Ridge Loft Mingo HPC .9728
Lou Palinkas Mingo West .9721
Bill Larkin Lindenhurst HPC .9712 
Roy Ritter Mingo HPC .9615 
Roy Ritter Mingo West .9503
Andy & Lou Esposito/Ivy Loft Islip Club .9460 
Walter Cichon/Walter Cichon & Son Lindenhurst HPC .9252

26-75 Lofts 
Harvey R. Moore Jr./Moore Loft Anthracite Concourse Ass. .9826 
Robert Bankard United Pigeon Combine .9825
Kevin L Williams/Never Happen & Tim Greater Boston Concourse .9780 
Bill Larkin Long Island Combine .9618 
Roy Ritter Suburban Combine .9462 
Walter Cichon/Walter Cichon & Son Long Island Combine .9202 

151-500 Lofts 
Michael Romano/Romano's Loft Central Jersey Combine .9777 
Michael Mantagas/Brothers Loft Central Jersey Combine/OLC .9721 
Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft Central Jersey Combine .9613 
John Minnuies/Minnuies Family Central Jersey Combine .9582 
Michael Mantagas/Brothers Loft Central Jersey Combine/GE .9575

I.F. Hall of Fame

151-500 Lofts 
1. IF 12 ERP 7371 Hans Steiner/Washington Loft, Port Murray NJ. 608.02
2. IF 11 WTCM 1752 John Minnuies/Minnuies Family, Port Monmouth NJ. 552.23
3. IF 12 LHC 1203 Michael Romano/Romano’s Loft, Fords NJ. 545.68
4. IF 12 NWJ 474 Alex Murzyn/Alex Loft, Hampton NJ. 538.51
5. IF 12 NWJ 496 Alex Murzyn/Alex Loft, Hampton NJ. 525.39
6. IF 12 PA 7358 Michael Romano/Romano’s Loft, Fords NJ. 521.74 
7. IF 10 VIOC 2710 Michael Mantagas/Brothers Loft, Colonia NJ. 507.53
8. IF 11 LCM 1971 Michael Romano/Romano’s Loft, Fords NJ. 488.38 
9. AU 11 A 11456 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 463.34
10.IF 12 NWJ 498 Alex Murzyn/Alex Loft, Hampton NJ. 440.18
11.IF 12 SVN 2390 Tim Kasharian/Shiloh Loft, Blairstown NJ. 403.81 
12.IF 11 QCM 629 Tim Kasharian/Shiloh Loft, Blairstown NJ. 369.30
13.IF 12 VIO 1696 Michael Mantagas/Brothers Loft, Colonia NJ. 349.88
14.IF 10 PAT 4142 Alex Murzyn/Alex Loft, Hampton NJ. 315.57
15.IF 11 VIOC 2262 Michael Mantagas/Brothers Loft, Colonia NJ. 314.50
16.IF 12 VIO 1653 Michael Mantagas/Brothers Loft, Colonia NJ. 309.61
17.IF 10 VIOC 2733 Michael Mantagas/Brothers Loft, Colonia NJ. 296.20
18.AU 11 A 11098 Tim Kasharian/Shiloh Loft, Blairstown NJ. 291.89
19.IF 10 VIOC 2704 Michael Mantagas/Brothers Loft, Colonia NJ. 280.30
20.IF 12 VIO 1667 Michael Mantagas/Brothers Loft, Colonia NJ. 234.73
21.IF 12 VIO 1615 Michael Mantagas/Brothers Loft, Colonia NJ. 202.55 
22.IF 10 VIO 2783 Michael Mantagas/Brothers Loft, Colonia NJ. 173.40 

26-75 Lofts
1. IF 11 CCC 213 Robert Bankard, Sykesville MD. 295.89
2. IF 11 CCC 137 Robert Bankard, Sykesville MD. 284.73
3. IF 09 HHC 786 Harvey R. Moore Jr./Moore Loft, Tower City PA. 284.11
4. AU 11 AA 24516 Bill Larkin/Larkin Loft, Oakdale NY. 281.77
5. IF 10 LCM 1350 Skubal/Zak, Brooklyn NY. 277.88
6. AU 12 HRPC 1166 Reinaldo Rodriguez/Twin Loft Hialeah FL. 273.82
7. AU 11 BIG5 155 Reinaldo Rodriguez/Twin Loft Hialeah FL. 270.92
8. AU 11 HRPC 1179 Reinaldo Rodriguez/Twin Loft Hialeah FL. 269.51
9. AU 12 HRPC 1282 Reinaldo Rodriguez/Twin Loft Hialeah FL. 267.95
10.AU 12 ARPU 74638 Reinaldo Rodriguez/Twin Loft Hialeah FL. 212.83
11.AU 12 ARPU 74640 Reinaldo Rodriguez/Twin Loft Hialeah FL. 207.92
12.AU 12 HRPC 1162 Reinaldo Rodriguez/Twin Loft Hialeah FL. 189.78


5-25 Lofts
1. IF 11 WTCM 1752 John Minnuies/Minnuies Family, Port Monmouth NJ. 184.11
2. AU 11 TOP GUN 188 Richard Clark, Leland NC. 178.51
3. IF 12 ERP 7371 Hans Steiner/Washington Loft, Port Murray NJ. 175.44
4. IF 11 NWJ 38 Tim Kasharian/Shiloh Loft, Blairstown NJ. 174.31 
5. IF 12 RTA 2706 Mickey Holland, Erwin NC. 172.99
6. IF 11 LM 1415 Khalid Yahya, Dewitt MI. 172.65
7. IF 11 LM 940 Khalid Yahya, Dewitt MI. 168.04
8. IF 10 LCM 1350 Skubal/Zak, Brooklyn NY. 167.09 
9. IF 07 INX 227 Darryl Glover, Erwin NC. 166.15
10.AU 11 TOP GUN 114 Richard Clark, Leland NC. 165.58
11.IF 12 RTA 2788 Mickey Holland, Erwin NC. 165.16
12.IF 11 TRIBORO 122 Skubal/Zak, Brooklyn NY. 164.96 
13.IF 12 RTA 2787 Mickey Holland, Erwin NC. 162.04
14.IF 12 VIOC 2405 Skubal/Zak, Brooklyn NY. 161.60 
15.IF 12 VIOC 860 Skubal/Zak, Brooklyn NY. 160.51 
16.IF 12 CLASSIC 273 Bob Carney, South Windsor CT. 160.40
17.IF 12 VIOC 2447 Skubal/Zak, Brooklyn NY. 159.90 
18.IF 09 LIN 1009 Bill Larkin/Larkin Loft, Oakdale NY. 159.65 
19.IF 12 SVN 2429 Frank Taranto Jr. & Sr./Taranto Loft II, Fairfield NJ. 158.17
20.IF 09 VIOC 2031 Skubal/Zak, Brooklyn NY. 157.85 
21.AU 11 AA 24516 Bill Larkin/Larkin Loft, Oakdale NY. 156.60
22.IF 10 LCM 1342 Skubal/Zak, Brooklyn NY. 156.11 
23.IF 09 TAR 8749 Robert B. Sterner/Sterner Loft, Sunbury PA. 155.53
24.IF 10 TAR 157 Robert B. Sterner/Sterner Loft, Sunbury PA. 154.36
25.IF 09 CME 1110 Skubal/Zak, Brooklyn NY. 150.92 
26.IF 10 CME 1523 Skubal/Zak, Brooklyn NY. 149.02 
27.IF 11 LBRA 237 Walter Cichon/Walter Cichon & Son 148.99
28.IF 12 LCM 846 Skubal/Zak, Brooklyn NY. 145.91 
29.IF 11 VIOC 28 Skubal/Zak, Brooklyn NY. 141.26 
30.AU 11 TOR 11113 Tim Kasharian/Shiloh Loft, Blairstown NJ. 86.33*


----------



## Kalscoop (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting the results. It sure makes me feel good to see my two hens made it into the hall of fame. I wish that I've submitted the papers for champion bird and loft too.


----------

